# Galleries



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

I am interested in submitting some of my pieces into galleries and am wandering what the process is, and if anyone knows any local galleries in the Southern California Area. I don't know if this is the right forum, but I'm trying to sell my work, so I guess I'm sweating for bucks. LOL. Any advice on submitting and where is appreciated.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Well I would be glad to start the ball rolling. I just looked at all of your projects. They are all gallery quality.

Your furniture I would look for a gallery near a wholesale district. There is one on Robertson Blvd. near Santa Monica Blvd. in L.A. It's where all of the decorators go to shop for their clients. It's also next to Beverly Hills. There is also a district like this where you are. Also try places like Laguna and Newport. That's where high dollar items are sold. Your smaller pieces would do well at those places.

Drop the price a little if they will buy them out right. Read my blog, it might help. Go ahead and ask some smaller questions (not so general) and email me if you wish.

http://lumberjocks.com/jocks/odie/blog/2979


----------



## mauiwindwalker (Mar 28, 2007)

Stop into some galleries and just talk with the sales people and the manager/director. Try not to make it a 'sales call'. Establishing relationships is the key. I work part time in a gallery as well as sweat ( and bleed ,and yes there are tears too!) for bucks thru my woodworking. Upper end home furnishings stores are good contacts too. Even if they don't outright sell your works they may be able to spread the word. In fact it's to their advantage too to have good contacts to give their customers for custom work. Best of luck to you!


----------

